# american alligator



## loves_big_reps (Aug 10, 2009)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone knows where and how much i can go to get hold of one of these as a baby preferalby
regards


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

loves_big_reps said:


> hey guys i was wondering if anyone knows where and how much i can go to get hold of one of these as a baby preferalby
> regards


they dont come up forsale or here much steve at emerald will probly be best person to ask. In the states they are pennys. They wont be cheap over here if you can ever get one


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

about peter blake" bristol"" did"nt he have 1 in his shop!! he"s the man wiv his fingers in all the pies!!:whistling2:


----------



## loves_big_reps (Aug 10, 2009)

*alligator*

does anyone know how i can get in contact with him ?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Robroy Macinnes tends to sell babies of them for about £80 each when he attends hamm , but you have to reserve it prior to the show.


----------



## loves_big_reps (Aug 10, 2009)

*alligator*

does he attend both the hamn shows or just one if there is a way of contacting him will be helpful so can ask


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

I know some where that has adult Albino Mississippi Aligators


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

*gators*

Where? and are they for sale?


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

not sure if this has been answered but heres how u get hold off your man robroy macinnes which other poster mentioned 




Glades Herp Farms - Staff


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I hate to be the barer or bad news but American alligators are almost impossible to get hold of. They are protected by US law and are next to impossible to export. The albino gator that someone mentioned has a fix price along with another two for 100,000K. If you do find someone who has babies then i'd make sre that they have the correct paperwork and if they do, believe me you wont be paying 80euro for one. I would think that you would be looking more in the region of thousands.


----------

